# My Attempt at Pears Soap



## lsg (Mar 3, 2014)

The formula for the old time Pear's Soap has changed, so I thought I would try my hand at making my own using the originial ingredients. As you can see it is not clear like Pears, but it smells wonderful. I will gladly share my recipe if anyone wants it. Just pm me.


----------



## nframe (Mar 3, 2014)

Your soap looks great, like toffee. I would love to have your recipe but I am not sure what "pm me" means. Sorry!


----------



## Nikkor (Mar 3, 2014)

Wow, that's a beautiful soap! I love the natural color to it.

Oops, in my haste to post I forgot to ask, would this be a good soap to make for a beginner like me?


----------



## Lion Of Judah (Mar 3, 2014)

i like the look of them , see-through or not they got the look of some good old fashion head to toe cleaning soap . what scent was used and this is CP...?

"pm" = "private message"


----------



## Seawolfe (Mar 3, 2014)

Pretty! They look very wholesome - so right on target!


----------



## Obsidian (Mar 3, 2014)

Oh, very nice. I love pears and have wanted to try and make a dupe. Does is smell like the original?


----------



## lsg (Mar 3, 2014)

I can't really remember the scent of the old time Pear's. The original scent ingredients were thyme, rosemary and Pear's essence FO. I didn't have thyme so improvised. My version is in the tutorial section. For a beginner, melting the pine rosin might be a challenge. I tried to melt the stearic acid and pine rosin in a double boiler, but that didn't work. I finally added the Castor oil to the rosin/stearic acid and melted in the microwave. That seems to work best.


----------



## craftymom0263 (Mar 3, 2014)

Beautiful soap


----------



## newbie (Mar 3, 2014)

I admit I know nothing about Pear's soap so I will be off to look it up. Yours may not be translucent completely, but it's got that look about it. I love it.


----------



## Lindy (Mar 4, 2014)

Gorgeous soap!


----------



## newbie (Mar 4, 2014)

I looked up Pear's. Reminds me a bit of Neutrogena. You have the color down pat and who cares if it's not clear. It certainly seems like a well-loved soap from the reviews I read.


----------

